# Google- Turkish Study Finds Food Elimination Diet Beneficial for Migraine Patients ... - TestCountry.com (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TestCountry.com (blog)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Turkish Study Finds Food Elimination Diet Beneficial for Migraine Patients ...*
*TestCountry.com (blog)*
In some people, migraine attacks are accompanied by various neurological and vascular symptoms, while others experience gastrointestinal disturbances like *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). The good news is, migraine patients with *IBS* may find relief in *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

